# Brightness: lxqt-config-brightness and Gammy



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 20, 2021)

From a private conversation:



> … for example Fn+F8 and Fn+F9 are supposed to be the brightness control, …



For cases where it seems that brightness is difficult or impossible to control, I can recommend:

Gammy – accessibility/gammy
the brightness feature of sysutils/lxqt-config.
Use one or the other but probably not both. (Things might appear weird if you use the LXQt utility after starting Gammy.)

Gammy is very smartly automated. Since I began using it, I have rarely thought about brightness … YMMV.




For the LXQt utility, either:

`lxqt-config` then click _Brightness_ or
`lxqt-config-brightness` to open _Brightness Settings_ without the _Configuration Centre_.



Runtime and library dependencies: <https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/lxqt-config#requiredrun>


----------



## fernandel (May 15, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> From a private conversation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using accessibility/gammy with Thinkpad T495 and it works very good.


----------

